# Zakk Wylde OverDrive + PCB



## gnry (Dic 1, 2010)

Que tal hago mi primer aportación al foro, es un pedal de OverDrive basado en el MXR ZW-44 (Zakk Wylde), los materiales son faciles de conseguir al igual del armado, les dejo la PCB lista para imprimir, una lista de los materiales y la conexión del efecto con TrueBypass (switch 3PDT), suena muy bien el efecto con una gran variedad de tonos que se pueden lograr.

En cuanto tenga una camara le tomo fotos para que vean como queda ya armado


----------



## andrescarron (Dic 1, 2010)

es lo que andaba buscando!! lo voy a armar y después te comento como anda!!! saludos


----------



## gnry (Dic 1, 2010)

Si andrescarron en verdad anda muy bien el efectito, y como comento en la publicación es muy facil de hacer y los materiales son muy fáciles de conseguir, a lo mejor no tanto el el switch 3PDT


----------



## andrescarron (Dic 1, 2010)

hola GNRY yo el switch en argentina lo consigo !!! ya hice el impreso ! asi que si no tengo nada importante que hacer mañana lo armo!!!


----------



## gnry (Dic 1, 2010)

perfecto amigo suerte en el armado y la prueba


----------



## darko (Dic 8, 2010)

alguien lo ah montado???

Ummm no quiero acusar a nadie de dar material falso ni nada...pero...creo que esto no es el zakk wilde overdrive... ya decía que me sonaba el PCB...arme esta placa (tengo que revisarla ,porque aún no funciona...) pero mirad este link: http://www.elmusiquiatra.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=20773
Y ahora entenderéis porque recelo...es posible que este mal el otro lado...pero la placa es la misma...y no es para un overdrive de zakk, sino para un ibanez sonic distortion...es posible que me equivoque, pero incluso muchos de los componentes coinciden...., tanto el integrado como los diodos, como los condensadores (al menos alguno no los eh revisado todos)...nose nose....


----------



## gnry (Dic 10, 2010)

darko no me había percatado de *QU*e  era de ese efecto ya *QU*e a mi me lo  pasaron diciendo *QU*e era de un ZW-44, yo  lo armé con un LM358 y a mi parecer suena muy parecido al ZW-44 ya *QU*e no es un efecto muy "limpio" *QU*e digamos, mas bien es una "distorcion" algo  sucia mas como para tocar algo un poco rudo (metal, rock, etc etc) pero  en verdad nunca me había percatado *QU*e  era del Ibanez, animate a hacerlo en verdad es bueno el efecto, si tus  fines son para lo *QU*e es el pedal claro,  mañana si me es posible subo las fotos del pedal ya armado y montado en  una caja tipo retex y si me es posible subo un video para *QU*e lo escuchen y se animen a hacerlo


----------



## darko (Dic 10, 2010)

No te preocupes, no pasa nada, si el sonic distortion es un gran pedal, pero un consejo, antes de postear nada diciendo lo que es, te recomiendo que revises la información, porque yo esa placa ya la había visto, sino me creo que es el overdrive de zakk.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas Tardes. 
Realmente me gusto mucho este proyecto, y no por el nombre, del tal reconocido guitarrista de la banda BLS. Sino por que busque el nombre real de la pedalera, la cual si no me equivoco es una ibanez sonic distortion y me gusto bastante el sonido.
Hasta ahora he armado la fuente de alimentacion la cual consta de  una entrada  vac (fuente externa) y una para una bateria de 9vcc. Ademas le coloque un rele para que cuando se conecte una bateria, se cancele la entrada de la fuente externa. Quedo bastante piola. Ahi les adjunte las imagenes. 
He comprado la mayoria de los componentes y queria consultarles si el 1n914 es reemplazo del 1n4148. Segun el datasheet me parece que si.

Bueno, hasta ahora eso he logrado nada mas, igualmente prometo seguirla muy pronto. Muy buen aporte de parte de gnry 

Saludos. 

PD: la pedalera igual no es para mi (no se tocar la guitarra), pero espero regalarsela a mi hermano, que con el pobre sueldo que tiene como empleado no puede comprarse esas cosas.


----------



## darko (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas! la verdad esque esta muy bien esa fuente, felicidades, y si, la sonic distortion, seamos sinceros, es la hostia, es una de las distorsiones mas versátiles que hay, puedes tocar blues, con un sonido tipo overdrive, puedes tocar rock, a lo stones, hard rock en plan malmsteen...para géneros mas duros yo elegiría otra distorsion...pero esta la recomiendo a todo el mundo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2010)

Y si...el 1N4148 es el reemplazo directo del 1N914. Es más....dudo que alguna vez sea haya conseguido el 1N914 en la Argentina, por que desde que me acuerdo (y es mucho!) siempre compré el 1N4148 por que el otro no lo tenía nadie...


----------



## darko (Dic 11, 2010)

Cierto, aqui en España tampoco se encuentran, pero vamos, debe de ser el mismo diodo, solo que con una nomenclatura distinta.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

Que tal gente!

Quiero comentarles que yo también armé este pedal recientemente, y suena moooi bien. Es un muy buen circuito.
Para no abrir otro post similar, quiero hacer otro aporte.
Se trata del mismo circuito pero diferente PCB. Esta versión es distinta de la publicada acá. Es un poco más pequeña y, a mi parecer, tiene los componentes un poco más ordenados.

*En este post* está toda la información que adjunté hace un mes.

Anímense a armarlo, que este pedal está muy bueno, tiene un muy buen sonido. Jugando con los potes de TONO y GAIN se logran muy buenos sonidos.

Un saludo a todos!!
Tavo. 

PS: Adjunto el ZIP con los archivos correspondientes.
PS2:
* Acá van algunas fotos del circuito.* Próximamente (cuando tenga la cámara digital) subo unas fotos del pedal en si, gabinete ya armado y terminado. 





​


----------



## darko (Dic 11, 2010)

y puedes subir una muestra de audio?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

darko dijo:


> y puedes subir una muestra de audio?



Si, puedo.
Dejame un par de días, tengo que conectar el pedal a la PC y ahí mismo grabar algo. 
Con el programa Cool Edit Pro puedo hacerlo, lo que dudo es de la calidad de mi placa de sonido, tal vez no se escuche muy bien, mi PC es medio viejita, jeje, es del año 2001.

En mi anterior mensaje, adjunté unas fotos de la placa; cuando pueda subo algunas más del pedal terminado, con su gabinete! 

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas. 
La verdad te ha salido muy lindo el ZW-44, muy bueno el pcb tambien. Una consulta, no has pensado en usar cables blindados, en lo que se refiere a la entrada y salida de audio? 

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> La verdad te ha salido muy lindo el ZW-44, muy bueno el pcb tambien. Una consulta, no has pensado en usar cables blindados, en lo que se refiere a la entrada y salida de audio?
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que no se justifica usar cables blindados, ya que el largo de los cables de salida y entrada no superan los 6cm. Están ahí no más conectados al DPDT.

En esa foto se ven más largos porque todavía no estaba montado en gabinete, pero ahora que está en su lugar correspondiente esos cables son mucho más cortos.

Ahora estoy probando de grabar algo con la PC, voy a ver de que manera puedo mejorar el sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## elperros (Ene 25, 2011)

Gente una pregunta en el esquema que subio Tavo, que tipo de potenciometros tendría que usar para GAIN y TONE (lineales ó logarítmicos)?
Dado que las especificaciones de "D" y "W" no se a que se refieren.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 25, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Gente una pregunta en el esquema que subio Tavo, que tipo de potenciometros tendría que usar para GAIN y TONE (lineales ó logarítmicos)?
> Dado que las especificaciones de "D" y "W" no se a que se refieren.
> De antemano muchas gracias.



Podés poner los tres potes lineales, no hay problemas. Yo los tengo así.

Acá lo tengo, al lado mío..  Si lo armás, posteá algunas fotos de la placa y del pedal en si! 

Saludos!


----------



## elperros (Ene 25, 2011)

Bárbaro MUCHAS GRACIAS. Mañana me tienen listo el pedido con los materiales. Me falta el mpsa14 pero voy a caminar un poco mañana a ver si lo encuentro. En breve actualizo con fotos y precios


----------



## Tavo (Ene 25, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Bárbaro MUCHAS GRACIAS. Mañana me tienen listo el pedido con los materiales. Me falta el mpsa14 pero voy a caminar un poco mañana a ver si lo encuentro. En breve actualizo con fotos y precios



Che perro , el MPSA14 lo podés reemplazar tranquilamente por el MPSA13, que es muy parecido. Yo tengo ese (el 13) pero con diferente nomenclatura, que es KSP13. Es lo mismo.

Saludos che, esperamos novedades!


----------



## elperros (Ene 29, 2011)

Bueno ya lo armé, la verdad que me olvide de sacar fotos antes, así que le saco ahora que esta montado (no se ven muy bien porque están todos los cables interfiriendo en la imagen y es con el celular).
0. Suena muy bien...
1. Usé cables blindados para la mayoría de las conexiones.
2. Lo puse en una caja de cartón a la espera de ir a comprar un gabinete metalico
3. Use un switch 3pdt "true bypass"
4. Respete el esquema original salvo que cambie los 1N914 por 1N4448 y el integrado por un NE5532. (El MPSA14 lo conseguí)
6. Hay un capacitor de 18nF que no tenía me olvide de comprar lo reemplacé por 2 capacitores de 10nf en paralelo. (Todavía no lo probé en un ampli decente como para saber el efecto de tal aberración)
7. Dejo fotos pero son meramete probatorias, más que ilustrativas porque no son muy buenas.
8. Después cuando termine de armarlo en un gabinete de metal subo fotos y si puedo algún video para que experimente el poderoso sonido.
9. Dejo lista de precios exactos de la mayoría de los componentes y algunos precios estimados (todos unitarios).
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Felicitaciones Perro. Ahora somos dos. Yo también lo tengo armado, y sigue funcionando como el primer día.

Ahora no tengo la cámara, que lástima, porque me hubiese gustado sacarle algunas fotos al pedal, en su gabinete correspondiente hecho por mi, todo a mano, con chapa N°20.

Ahí te equivocaste con el diodo, NO es *1N4448*, es *1N4148*.
Que suerte que pudiste conseguir el MPSA14.

Consejo: Cambiá pronto la caja, porque un patadón al Switch y te quedás sin pedal. 

Saludos!


----------



## elperros (Ene 29, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Felicitaciones Perro. Ahora somos dos. Yo también lo tengo armado, y sigue funcionando como el primer día.
> 
> Ahora no tengo la cámara, que lástima, porque me hubiese gustado sacarle algunas fotos al pedal, en su gabinete correspondiente hecho por mi, todo a mano, con chapa N°20.
> 
> ...



La verdad que la caja de cartón es solo para apretar con la mano jajaja...y muy provisoria porque hoy sábado no encontré nada abierto.

Espero fotos de ese gabinete artesanal.

Los dos diodos son muy similares. No pasa nada 

Saludos


----------



## darko (Ene 30, 2011)

tiene muy buena pinta, aver si puedes subir una muestra de audio y me animo a montarlo


----------



## Tavo (Ene 30, 2011)

darko dijo:


> tiene muy buena pinta, aver si puedes subir una muestra de audio y me animo a montarlo



Armalo con tranquilidad, que está bueno... Acá tenés otras fotos, este es mi pedal, lo hice hace algún tiempo......
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/zakk-wylde-overdrive-pcb-47660/#post413160

Saludos!


----------



## EA090917 (Abr 6, 2011)

Buenas!!

Soy nuevo en el foro asique saludos!

Retomo el tema porque quiero montar el pedal ZW44 (seria mi primero jeje) y me han surgido un par de dudas.

En el diagrama del Sonic Distortion no hay ningun problema porque se ve todo de donde sale y donde entra pero en el de Zakk Wylde donde iria cada cosa? quiero decir... De donde salen los cables para los jacks, bateria y footswicht?? como seria la conexion del footswich?

Otra duda q tengo es como son los condensadores. Hay 4 electroliticos y 3 ya tienen polaridad pero el de 3.3uF no. Eso significa q tiene q ser un condensador NP?

gracias de antemano y haber si me animo a montarlo q quiero meterme en esto de hacerme los pedales jeje


----------



## darko (Abr 6, 2011)

antes de que hagas nada... no empieces con este pedal, empieza por algún booster o algo, porque es mejor empezar por cosas sencillitas, antes de hacer un overdrive, te recomiendo el microamp o el LPB2, ambos los puedes encontrar en www.tonepad.com


----------



## elperros (Abr 6, 2011)

A diferencia de la otra recomendación yo te diría que lo hagas suena increíble. 
Usa cables blindados. El "footswitch" se llama y lo pedís como 3pdt. Las conexiones son fáciles te vas a dar cuenta con un tester y el switch como conectar todo. Básicamente tiene 9 pines. Para encender el circuito usas 2 pines, luego para conmutar entre entrada directa o con distor pones la salida al jack en un pin central y a los costados la entrada de la guitarra y la salida del pcb. Después si me acuerdo subo un dibujo pero en cuanto lo hagas te vas a dar una idea solo. Fue uno de mis primeros proyectos y me salió bastante bien.


----------



## EA090917 (Abr 6, 2011)

muchas gracias por las respuestas. Seguramente me tirare primero al overdrive q me gustan los retos jeje. me lo voy a tomar con calma y poco a poco haber q tal sale...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 6, 2011)

Al igual que El perros, yo también te recomiendo que lo hagas. Es un muy buen pedal, suena de lujo si se arma bien, y te da resultados más que satisfactorios. 
No tiene ninguna complicación, es casi lo mismo que hacer un booster o algo similar, es una PCB como cualquiera, y el armado lo hacés con pura lógica. 

Cuando vayas a comprar el "Footswitch", se pide "Switch 3PDT". Yo en mi caso no conseguí un 3PDT y usé un DPDT, es lo mismo, pero de 6 patas.
Con tres patas (una llave) conmuto entre "efecto/no-efecto (true by-pass)" y con la otra llave prendo y apago el LED indicador de efecto.
La alimantación del circuito la conmuto con el jack de entrada: Cuando se inserta, automáticamente el negativo de une con GND y queda el pedal andando. Es así como sucede con la mayoría de los pedales.

El "cablerío" es muy intuitivo, pero antes que nada, recomiendo (pay attention) usar cable mallado para todas las conexiones, por más cortas que fuesen, se justifica. La alimentación se puede cablear con cable común.
Recomiendo también hacer un Star-Ground (sistema de masas en estrella) con las mallas de los cables. De esta forma se eliminan ruidos molestos e interferencias.

Saludos!
PS: Animate a armarlo que está muy bueno!


----------



## leiitooo (Ago 6, 2011)

buenas, nose si alguien me contestara, paso un tiempo je, pero el lunes voy y me compro TODO para armarlo, estaba entre el pedal MXR distortion +, pero no me gustaba, lo hacia porque lo veia facil (no se nada de electronica, solo lo mas basico) pero vi este y me fascino, ademas soy amante de los pedales y de zakk wylde, asi que me decidi nomas por este, es mi primer pedal que voy a realizar, asi que probablemente no me salga, pero les ire comentando como va la cosa. y cualquier duda se las voy a preguntar a ustedes, ya que me solucionaron varias que tenia! un abrazo


----------



## Tavo (Ago 6, 2011)

leiitooo dijo:


> buenas, nose si alguien me contestara, paso un tiempo je, pero el lunes voy y me compro TODO para armarlo, estaba entre el pedal MXR distortion +, pero no me gustaba, lo hacia porque lo veia facil (no se nada de electronica, solo lo mas basico) pero vi este y me fascino, ademas soy amante de los pedales y de zakk wylde, asi que me decidi nomas por este, es mi primer pedal que voy a realizar, asi que probablemente no me salga, pero les ire comentando como va la cosa. y cualquier duda se las voy a preguntar a ustedes, ya que me solucionaron varias que tenia! un abrazo



Hola. Bienvenido al foro.

Pero che, no seas tan pesimista... Es un circuito fácil, y anda a la primera.
Como recomendación, te sugiero que lo armes con el PCB que yo subí; me parece que está más organizado, es más prolijo y anda a la primera... 

Te recomiendo este pedal, suena muy bien, lo tengo hace más de un año y acá está, al lado mío, sigue sonando como el primer día. 

Con el paso del tiempo le fui haciendo modificaciones, por puro gusto, y ahora ya no es más un ZW-44, ni tiene que ver nada con Zakk, , en este momento es una réplica casi igual de un Tube Screamer (el diagrama esquemático es prácticamente idéntico).

Son gustos. Creo que el control de tono del TS-808 es mucho más dinámico y suave, permite seleccionar varios niveles a lo largo del recorrido del pote.

El circuito tal cual como está es genial, armalo así... 

Saludos che!


----------



## leiitooo (Ago 8, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta Tavo, y si lo voy a hacer con los que subiste vos! me parecio mas entendible cualquier duda que me surja te voy a preguntar, sino es molestia te paso mi mail si es necesario y me explicas un poco mas, estoy muy entusiasmado por armarme este pedal, desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Tavo (Ago 8, 2011)

leiitooo dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Tavo, y si lo voy a hacer con los que subiste vos! me parecio mas entendible cualquier duda que me surja te voy a preguntar, *sino es molestia te paso mi mail* si es necesario y me explicas un poco mas, estoy muy entusiasmado por armarme este pedal, desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo!


Me temo que si es molestia; no para mi, sino para el resto de los usuarios del foro.

No queda nada bien seguir "la charla" por privado, porque de esa manera el resto de los lectores se pierden toda la información/resolución del problema...
O sea, mejor sigamos hablando por acá, que es lo correcto. Cualquier duda la escribís acá y cualquiera de nosotros te ayudamos...

Saludos!


----------



## leiitooo (Ago 9, 2011)

Cualquier duda que me surja la comentare por este medio entonces. Les comento que hoy empeze con el pedal (ya hice cagadas de boludo) igualmente la plaqueta la hice bien, solo que me quedo demasiado pequeña y cuando agujereba casi que no me quedaba cobre que soldar, y lo hice a la medida (guiandome por el integrado) mañana voy y me compro mas placas virgen de cobre y vere que sale, lo mas dificil fue hacer los agujeros, tenia un taladro grande se me complico la vida, y me trajo unos cuantos problemas de cintura tambien jaja


----------



## Tavo (Ago 9, 2011)

leiitooo dijo:


> Cualquier duda que me surja la comentare por este medio entonces. Les comento que hoy empeze con el pedal (ya hice cagadas de boludo) igualmente la plaqueta la hice bien, solo que me quedo demasiado pequeña y cuando agujereba casi que no me quedaba cobre que soldar, y lo hice a la medida (guiandome por el integrado) mañana voy y me compro mas placas virgen de cobre y vere que sale, lo mas dificil fue hacer los agujeros, tenia un taladro grande se me complico la vida, y me trajo unos cuantos problemas de cintura tambien jaja



Pará: ¿Que mecha usaste para hacer los agujeros? 

Los pads (se llaman así ) están perfectos, y los agujeros DEBEN y TIENEN que ser de 1mm de diámetro interno, esto se logra con una mecha de 1 (un) milímetro, ni más ni menos.

Hiciste bien en guiarte por el tamaño del chip, pero lo hiciste "al dope", porque en el *rar que yo subí ya hice el trabajo de redimensionar el PCB a tamaño real... 

Saludos!


----------



## leiitooo (Ago 10, 2011)

Si, imprimi todo lo que esta en tu rar, pero no me coincidia con el chip, de las 4 patitas, una me quedaba afuera, quedaba un poco mas grande asi que lo tuve que achicar un poco mas me quedo super pequeña, me quedo de 3,5x5,5 cuando la tuya en realidad es de 4,5x7,5 se me hacia muy dificil hacer los agujeritos (los hice con mecha de 1mm) que me recomiendan?


----------



## Tavo (Ago 10, 2011)

1) No es fácil para cualquiera redimensionar una imagen sin que quede pixelada.
2) Ni lo intentes con Paint, o con algún programa similar; tiene que ser algún software dedicado a eso.
3) 





leiitooo dijo:


> que me recomiendan?


Que mires la ventana que te aparece antes de imprimir, donde se configura la impresora:
Tenés que tener la opción "Printing Scale"... tiene que decir "None".

Estoy casi seguro de que yo redimensioné esa imagen a tamaño correcto. Ya no más la estoy imprimiendo de nuevo para corroborar, dame unos minutos.

Saludos.

EDIT:

Mmm, me parece que me equivoqué en el tamaño de la imagen redimensionada, en este momento no ando con mucho tiempo, si puedo para la noche subo una nueva imagen redimensionada a tamaño real.


----------



## leiitooo (Ago 10, 2011)

Tavo, la que redimensione la hize en una fotocopiadora donde imprimi el circuito para pasarlo a la placa, y quedo redimensionado sin pixelear, el chico de la electronica donde compre los componentes me explico un poco y me dijo que me guiara por el integrado y cabe perfecto, hoy compro mas plaquetas y comento que paso. saludos


----------



## Blserch (May 9, 2012)

Tavo... oye como van las salidas del zw44 puedes subir una foto de como van conectadas??? o se conectan igual que el ibañez aqui citado???


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 23, 2012)

disculpen, aguien sabe donde conseguir las cajas tipo retex para los pedales aca en mexico??

saludos


----------



## gnry (Ago 23, 2012)

que tal gerardo busca en mercadolibre ahi hay de distintos tamaños y precios, buscalas en "instrumentos musicales" -> "pedales y efectos de sonido"


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 24, 2012)

gracias voy a checarlo.


----------



## GEORGE7196 (Oct 3, 2014)

hola a todos hago mi aporte del ZW44 overdrive.... solo me queda decir que al activar el efecto suena muy limpio...... y ya he hecho 2 de estos para amigos......

saludos desde colombia


----------

